# Vision of Heresy!



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Attention Fluff Mongers, aspiring writers and anyone else with a creative mind or vivid imagination! 


The team at Heresy have decided that it is time for a revamp of Heresy's own fandex. We are calling on the participation of Heresy members to give their input on creating unique units as well as some interesting Background, including History and descriptions of our own army. 

Down the track we will introduce options for rule creations, custom scenarios and competitions to expand on our creation. 

But before any of this, Heresy must decide on the nature of their force. Will we be the loyal servants of the Imperium, or will we serve the Dark Gods of Chaos? Or will we follow another path altogether?


Click HERE for the Original Post and Poll to have your say on our new beginning!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

We're not staying with the Talons?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Given how long that project has lain dormant, it was decided that a fresh beginning was needed. 

Having looked over many of the threads in that section, I deemed that the Dark Talons are as complete as they are likely to get. I have built a Compilation thread, so all of the information is still easy to find should you desire it, but for now the Vision of Heresy Section will be dedicated to this new project.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the idea of a force similar to the Soul Drinkers in that they equally hate what the Imperium has become since the Heresy as well as the Chaos ideal. Appeals to both sides of the spectrum, gives off that "fuck all" rebel feel, and can lead to badass conversions for modeling as well as a strong base for fluff.

The gears are already turning....

Basic outline: third or fourth founding, Chapter Master turned to Chaos, causing a conflict of interest and a rebellion of those still loyal against those following their Chapter Master (similiar to what went on in Flight of the Eisenstein). Loyalists ulitmately destroy all remnants of Choas influenced Space Marines within the chapter and come to the decision to have a group of leaders who each hold sway over parts of the Chapter, rather than a single leader, so as not to ever have another individual threaten the purity of the Chapter. However, the Chapter is now expunged from Imperial records and labeled as traitor/enemy of the Imperium...blah blah blah battles, explosions, enemies made, allies within the Imperium won (such as Imperial Guard - traitor guard now that they run with this Chapter)...queue shitstorm and now the Chapter is caught between defending the Imperium from Chaos and fighting those within the Imperium they have vowed to protect.

Details need to obviously be worked in, but there could still be mutations fron being in the warp. Can aslo wear bits and pieces of Chaos gear as that is all they have access to. No Chaos Gods are worshipped, but a stance has been taken against the Imperium.


Or we can go a completely twisted Chaosy direction and just say fuck the Imperium in general. Bow down to Father Nurgle, feel no pain and become the bearer of His most precious gift.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Angelus Censura said:


> I like the idea of a force similar to the Soul Drinkers in that they equally hate what the Imperium has become since the Heresy as well as the Chaos ideal. Appeals to both sides of the spectrum, gives off that "fuck all" rebel feel, and can lead to badass conversions for modeling as well as a strong base for fluff.
> 
> The gears are already turning....
> 
> ...


I like this kind of idea. Renegade, but not Chaos.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Then I advise you both to follow the link and vote on the poll if you haven't already.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Then I advise you both to follow the link and vote on the poll if you haven't already.


Already done - just knocking some ideas around to possibly sway the vote


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Angelus Censura said:


> Already done - just knocking some ideas around to possibly sway the vote


Unfortunately, Loyalists is a spoiler option. It will never win but will take votes from pro-renegades like us.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I know this is off-topic, but your new avatar is beautiful, Serp.


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an idea for a company captain. Let me know if this sounds good or crap. This is my first attempt at this, and I am pretty new to the 'fluff' behind the Space Marines and the armies of Chaos. any comments are appreciated.

High rising Captain Dominus Laertes was an aspiring commander of an advanced tactical assault squad from the Ultramarines Chapter 4th Battle Company. He was mortally wounded by missile fire from a surprise assault by the 6th Chaos Legion on his forward command post.Suffering from multiple severe injuries and amputations of his right arm, left leg and part of his face, he was abandoned by his men who feared him dead. Once his squad retreated to a more secure position, his body was salvaged and was taken for experimentation by the Chaos legion. His body was taken to a p research outpost, tasked with producing augmented spies to infiltrate the command structure of the Ultramarine Chapter. Upon reviving him, his body was subject to further cybernetic enhancements, forming a soldier who is empowered with Chaos energy, but rejects the attraction of the Warp. He managed to withstand the pull towards chaos, and was considered a failed experiment.

Before he was 'disposed' of, Dominius managed to escape from his captors and escaped from the research post. He managed to reunite with his squad, using his newly formed bio-weaponry (in-built plasma weaponry in his right arm, enhanced speed and endurance) and reinforcements, managed to destroy the research outpost and drive the Legion back. However, due to the enhancements he received (which are infused with warp energy) him and his squad were excommunicated by the Chapter and declared as heretics. Dominius and his squad are now renegade soldiers, using his knowledge of the warp to strike at Chaos forces, but are grudging allies to his former chapter, allying themselves with their former comrades in arms, but living in the shadows and avoiding capture by the Inquisitors for their crimes. Dominius is plagued by visions of the warp and the pull towards Chaos, but uses this as a focus to help his fight against chaos and all forces that ally with them.


----------

